# man page formatting width too small



## abiheiri (Apr 1, 2014)

When I open man pages the formatting seems a little strange in the sense that it doesn't format the page dynamically or even statically. 

They always show up as a fixed width, which is too small for my viewing. See this example screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/qddd3l3

oh, and Ill throw a couple of these for good measure.  x(   :beergrin   :beer   P   §e   :q   :OOO


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2014)

See `man man | less -p MANWIDTH`.


----------

